# 2000 chevy work truck-security light flashing



## zavala38 (May 28, 2010)

the "security" light comes on from time to time,when it starts flashing the truck will not start,i have to leave the key forward for about ten minutes,sometimes once up to three times till the "security" light turns off then the truck will turn on,it happens at least once a week.need help!.has any one ran into the same problem.i have this problem with my 2000 chevy work pickup 3/4 ton


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: 2000 chevy work truck*



zavala38 said:


> the "security" light comes on from time to time,when it starts flashing the truck will not start,i have to leave the key forward for about ten minutes,sometimes once up to three times till the "security" light turns off then the truck will turn on,it happens at least once a week.need help!.has any one ran into the same problem.i have this problem with my 2000 chevy work pickup 3/4 ton



Mods this should be moved to the audio section as we cover security, even though it's an OEM issue! Thanks!

The ignition keys is warn out so the "resistance" that the factory alarm "see's" when the key has been inserted into the ignition has changed. Two options here, the Chevy dealer charges a premium or an after market Alarm/Audio place can by pass this for a nominal fee. But if they by pass it the factory shut off will not work, this happens to 90% of Chevy's from the 1990's-2005.


----------

